# SteamOS: Bericht über schlechte Performance in Spielen



## Gast1669461003 (14. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SteamOS: Bericht über schlechte Performance in Spielen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SteamOS: Bericht über schlechte Performance in Spielen


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (14. November 2015)

Naja, Steam OS macht halt nicht viel mehr als Wine. Und dass bei  DirectX basierten Spielen da eine schlechtere Performance vorliegt sollte eigentlich relativ klar sein. Solange es kein echtes DirectX auf Steam OS gibt wird das wohl auch so bleiben.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2015)

Na das wäre ja wohl der Oberhammer wenn SteamOS schon heute mit dem anfänglichem Support, unfertigen Treibern und veraltetem OpenGL eine identische Leistung wie Windows abliefern würde 

Mal 1 - 2 Jährchen abwarten bis die Treiber, Spiele und API aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Dennoch ist die Leistung unter SteamOS/Linux heute so gut wie nie zuvor und das flächendeckend bei sehr vielen Spielen. 
Vor über 2 Jahren war das überhaupt nicht der Fall. Weder Leistung noch vorhandene Spiele.


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na das wäre ja wohl der Oberhammer wenn SteamOS schon heute mit dem anfänglichem Support, unfertigen Treibern und veraltetem OpenGL eine identische Leistung wie Windows abliefern würde
> 
> Mal 1 - 2 Jährchen abwarten bis die Treiber, Spiele und API aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Dennoch ist die Leistung unter SteamOS/Linux heute so gut wie nie zuvor und das flächendeckend bei sehr vielen Spielen.
> Vor über 2 Jahren war das überhaupt nicht der Fall. Weder Leistung noch vorhandene Spiele.



Wird aber trotzdem recht wenig zum spielen benutzt, oder?
Bin da nach wie vor skeptisch, dass sowohl Treiber-, als auch Gamehersteller sich auf Linux/STeamOS mehr fokussieren.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na das wäre ja wohl der Oberhammer wenn SteamOS schon heute mit dem anfänglichem Support, unfertigen Treibern und veraltetem OpenGL eine identische Leistung wie Windows abliefern würde
> 
> Mal 1 - 2 Jährchen abwarten bis die Treiber, Spiele und API aufeinander abgestimmt werden. Dennoch ist die Leistung unter SteamOS/Linux heute so gut wie nie zuvor und das flächendeckend bei sehr vielen Spielen.
> Vor über 2 Jahren war das überhaupt nicht der Fall. Weder Leistung noch vorhandene Spiele.



Haha, lol.
Auf was willst du da warten.
Steam OS ist nichts anderes als Linux, beschnitten auf die Steam Plattform.
Und Linux gibt es nicht erst seit gestern oder 2 Jahren.
Da wird sich rein gar nichts ändern, weil es niemanden interessiert, und das schon seit weit über 15 Jahren nicht, und Steam wird daran auch nichts ändern.
Steam OS gibt es nur, um die Leute noch mehr an die Plattform zu binden. Mehr ist es nicht.
Es gibt weder Leistung bei Steam OS noch Spiele. Ok, ausgenommen die hunderte von Mini Spielen die eh keiner spielt und interessiert.
Steam OS heißt, sich auf dem Spiele Sektor nur auf Steam zu beschränken und alle anderen Spiele außerhalb von Steam OS seines Hobbys sausen zu lassen, das ist Steam OS, und nichts anderes.
Das mag für Leute wie du es bist, die nur ein beschränktes Spiele Angebot zu schätzen wissen ok sein, für echte Spiele Fans die auch mal wo anders spielen wollen ist es aber total inakzeptabel.

Selbst mit einem MAC Rechner kann ich mehr aktuelle Top Spiele zocken als mit Steam OS. Und das soll schon was heißen.


----------



## Desotho (14. November 2015)

Und die Geschwindigkeit ist ja nur einer der Nachteile, viele Spiele werden da na nichtmal laufen weil es keine Linux Version gibt.


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> Und die Geschwindigkeit ist ja nur einer der Nachteile, viele Spiele werden da na nichtmal laufen weil es keine Linux Version gibt.



Doom geht wohl davon aus, dass dank STEAMOs mehr für Linux entwickelt wird.
Ich seh das allerdings nicht ganz so rosig.


----------



## Batze (14. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Doom geht wohl davon aus, dass dank STEAMOs mehr für Linux entwickelt wird.
> Ich seh das allerdings nicht ganz so rosig.



Sorry, aber Doomi hat Null Ahnung von Linux. Das hat man schon aus so einigen Kommentaren raushören können.
Doomi ist eben ein Valve/Steam Fan Boy, damit ok, wieso auch nicht. Aber von der Materie Linux und was alles dahinter hängt hat er Null Ahnung und fällt eben auf diese PR Werbung voll rein.


----------



## Odin333 (14. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bin da nach wie vor skeptisch, dass sowohl Treiber-, als auch Gamehersteller sich auf Linux/STeamOS mehr fokussieren.


Du hast keinen Grund skeptisch zu sein, sowohl NVIDIA als auch AMD  arbeiten an einem Vulkan-Treiber für Linux. Im Fall von AMD wird alles derzeit vorhandene komplett über den Haufen geworfen und von Grund auf neu gebaut.
Zu den Spielen sag ich einfach mal nur eines: es wurden noch nie soviele Spiele auch für Linux entwickelt.


----------



## Odin333 (14. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Steam OS ist nichts anderes als Linux, beschnitten auf die Steam Plattform.


Sei so nett und hör bitte auf so dreckig zu lügen!
Noch dazu wenn du behauptest, dass du angeblich mehr Ahnung von "Linux" hast als Doomkeeper.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wird aber trotzdem recht wenig zum spielen benutzt, oder?
> Bin da nach wie vor skeptisch, dass sowohl Treiber-, als auch Gamehersteller sich auf Linux/STeamOS mehr fokussieren.


Bis dato war das Projekt nachwievor nur eine Beta für Experimente und Support verfügbar.
Erst seit dem Start der Steam Machines ist es zum ersten mal für den Markt zugänglich 

Da sehr wichtige Unternehmen in dieser Branche bereits nativen Support für SteamOS bestätigt haben sind diese Sorgen unbegründet.
U.a. ist hier Vulkan demnächst der wichtigste und interessante Aspekt den man nicht ignorieren darf.



McDrake schrieb:


> Doom geht wohl davon aus, dass dank STEAMOs mehr für Linux entwickelt wird.
> Ich seh das allerdings nicht ganz so rosig.



Davon gehe ich nicht nur aus sondern es ist heute bereits bewiesen dass der Spielekatalog extrem angewachsen ist.
Wieder eine Sorge deinerseits die durch bereits heutige Fakten widerlegt wird. 

Wie gesagt... SteamOS feiert erst seit 11.November seinen ersten Public Release und die nächsten Updates werden nicht auf sich warten lassen.
Selbst der Steam Controller wird mit jedem (*!*) Update immer besser und besser gemacht.
Weitere Features werden nach und nach aktiviert und alle möglichen Kompatibilitätsprobleme werden gelöst.

Nix anderes wird auch mit SteamOS passieren. Bis aber die Leistung von SteamOS einem Windows *flächendeckend* _(also nicht nur Valves Spiele)_ überlegen sein werden, wird man auf noch bessere Treiber der Grafikkartenhersteller
und API Entwickler warten müssen. Vulkan muss unbedingt her weil man mit OpenGL Ports logischerweise keine technische Meisterleistung vollbringen wird.

Es war auch nie die Rede davon dass SteamOS vor allem zum Release das schnellere Spiele-OS werden wird, weil sie in erster Linie ein OS ist, welches auf den Wohnzimmer zugeschnitten ist.
Die Vorteile von SteamOS und Vulkan sehen wir erst auf langer Sicht irgendwann ab frühestens 2016 und vorerst in einigen ausgewählten Spielen. Valve wird hier sicherlich eine führende Rolle übernehmen weil sie bei allen Aspekten direkt an der Quelle sitzen.

Ohne eine aktive API wird SteamOS/Linux auf lange Sicht nicht funktionieren und deswegen ist Vulkan auch der schon fast wichtigste Faktor für dieses Konzept.
SteamOS/Steam Machines funktionieren ja und der erste Schritt ist getan. Jetzt heißt es nur auf technischer Sicht eine Alternative zu DirectX einzusetzen und dann wird man abwarten müssen wie die Branche auf diese
kostenlose Alternative reagieren wird.

Ist es nicht ein wenig unrealistisch zu denken dass SteamOS zu Release ein schnelleres OS wird, obwohl Linux die letzten Jahre weder eine aktive API noch brauchbare Grafiktreiber bekommen hat?
Also DAS würde mich schockieren  

Das ist alles keine Zauberei die einfach so aus einem Namen herbeigeschwört wird. Da muss man aktiv am Support arbeiten und die Branche zu dieser Entwicklung bewegen - anders wird eine bessere Leistung nicht erreicht werden.
Windows/DirectX ist auch heutzutage so gut weil immer dafür entwickelt wurde und ein aktiver Support dahinter steckt. Das und nix anderes ist der Grund warum Windows/DirectX die Spiele gut unterstützt


----------



## McDrake (14. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> es wurden noch nie soviele Spiele auch für Linux entwickelt.



Trotzdem ist die Anzahl der Linuxgamer, zumindest wenn man auf Steam schaut, doch recht überschaubar.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sei so nett und hör bitte auf so dreckig zu lügen!
> Noch dazu wenn du behauptest, dass du angeblich mehr Ahnung von "Linux" hast als Doomkeeper.



Hör auf auf seine Beiträge zu antworten  
Ist schon lange auf meiner Ignoreliste und eine absolute Zeitverschwendung dieser Typ.

Nur am haten und provozieren


----------



## doomkeeper (14. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist die Anzahl der Linuxgamer, zumindest wenn man auf Steam schaut, doch recht überschaubar.



Sie wird auch weiterhin unten bleiben solange die Vorteile nicht ersichtlich werden.
Gib dem aber doch erstmal paar Monate Zeit um die technischen Probleme erstmal in Griff zu bekommen.

Jetzt sofort auf die Statistiken zu achten ist doch absoluter Quatsch.
Sowas braucht eine lange Zeit und viel Arbeit. Wir befinden uns doch gerade erst beim Release


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2015)

Ohje, hier sind aber einige, die sich das schön reden. 

Lustig finde ich das immer, wenn mit den Spielen geworben wird. Eine handvoll größtenteils alter und auch bei erscheinen eben nur im mittleren Erfolgssegment angesiedelter größerer Titel wie Metro und noch weniger richtig erfolgreiche Games wie Borderlands 2 oder Shadows of Mordor. Der Rest halt unbedeutender Indie-Krams den es überall gibt und den man mal mitnimmt aber wegen dem sich sicher niemand ein Spielsystem zulegt. 

Und dann kommt immer "bald wird alles besser, bald kommt Vulcan und dann werden ALLE auch auf Linux porten". - ja, ne, ist klar, völlig selbstverständlich - NICHT! 
Warum sollten sie? Wer ihre Titel spielen will und das auf PC, der hat jetzt eh schon Windows, wird das Game also auch da kaufen wenn nicht für Linux erhältlich. Also kann sich der Hersteller die Kosten auch schenken.


----------



## Batze (15. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Sei so nett und hör bitte auf so dreckig zu lügen!
> Noch dazu wenn du behauptest, dass du angeblich mehr Ahnung von "Linux" hast als Doomkeeper.



Hab ich definitiv.
Ich habe noch ein original Unix OS bei mir aktiv, läuft bei mir super als Router, das ich auch aufgrund meiner Ausbildung Administrieren kann. 
Linux ist davon nur eine billige Kopie.
Also ich kann einen Treiber direkt in einen echten Unix/Linux Kernel includen und auch die unterste Schicht ansprechen . Kann das der Herr Doomkeeper oder auch du auch?
Wenn ja, dann können wir uns gerne weiter unterhalten.
Steam OS ist nur etwas für Blender die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben.
Alle Spiele die über sogenanntes Steam OS laufen, laufen auch über ein ganz normales Linux oder Original Unix System. Muss man nur richtig mit umgehen können und wissen wie.
Nur solche verblendete Leute wie Doomi fallen auf diesen Werbe Müll rein.
Spiele auf Steam OS laufen auf jedem Linux/Unix basierenden System, dazu brauch es kein Steam OS.

Dieser möchte Gern von Namen Doomkeeper hat null Ahnung von Linux und was dahinter steht. 
Der weiß ja noch nicht mal das DX, in Sachen Windows, mehr ist als nur eine Grafik Schnittstelle. Der ist in dieser Sache einfach nur ein Plapper Maul der eben Steam gebunden ist.

Und es gibt im Gamer Bereich Null Vorteile gegenüber Windows. Es ist alles eine riesen PR Geschichte von Valve.


Und er kann bei jedem post schreiben das ich bei ihm auf seiner Igno stehe, lol, er selbst steht wohl bei fast allen auf der Igno, das hat er wohl vergessen zu sagen.


----------



## Batze (15. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sowas braucht eine lange Zeit und viel Arbeit. Wir befinden uns doch gerade erst beim Release



Auch daran sieht man mal wieder das du null Ahnung hast.

Der Release von Linux war vor über 20 Jahren.
Steam OS macht nix anderes als die Oberfläche, genannt auch UI um es den Leuten die keine Ahnung von Unix/Linux haben, so wie du, anzupassen. Oder glaubst du etwa das Steam die Spiele auf Linux Portiert? LOL.
Nein, das müssen die Entwickler schon machen, und nicht Valve/Steam.
Steam OS ist nichts anderes als wie es damals Win 3.11 bei MS/DOS war. Eine Erleichterung der Bedienung für solche Leute wie du es bist.

Der einzige der Quatsch redest bist du, weil du Null Ahnung hast.


----------



## Chaz0r (15. November 2015)

Ich bin bei dem Thema Steam OS und Steam Machines völlig skeptisch.

Zu den Machines: Wenn ich etwas unkompliziertes will, dann nehme ich mir ne Konsole. Fertig.
Will ich mörderste Leistung und gegebenenfalls aufrüsten, wie ich will, dann nehme ich einen PC. 
Dieser Spagat zwischen beides. Weiß nicht.....ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.

Zum OS: Steam OS ist ja nichts Anderes als Linux mit erleichterter Bedienung. Und die Bedienung hier wurde in diesem Fall auf Gamer und Controller zugeschnitten. So wie viele andere Linux-Distributionen wie Ubuntu oder so halt das Ganze genau so machen, nur eben für Maus und Tastatur.

Ansonsten läuft da halt ein stinknormales Linux. Und dafür sind die Spiele halt im Moment einfach nicht gemacht.

Mit Vulcan könnten sie das langfristig vielleicht tun. Aber warum? Jeder kommt mit Windows klar, mit Windows können otto-normal-user mehr anfangen, weil sie damit besser umgehen können. Warum also Steam OS Windows vorziehen? Ich sehe das nicht.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, um überhaupt mal eine sinnvolle Verbreitung von Steam Machiens bzw. Steam OS zu erreichen ist, Half Life 3 und Left 4 Dead 3 zumindest eine Zeit lang zeitexklusiv für Steam OS zu machen. Aber ob das langfristig dann den gewünschten Effekt haben wird, ist auch dann immer noch fraglich.


----------



## USA911 (15. November 2015)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Mit Vulcan könnten sie das langfristig vielleicht tun. Aber warum? Jeder kommt mit Windows klar, mit Windows können otto-normal-user mehr anfangen, weil sie damit besser umgehen können. Warum also Steam OS Windows vorziehen? Ich sehe das nicht.



Ganz einfach, weil die Firmen Politik von Microsoft inzwischen dahin tendiert, den Nutzer, nicht mehr als Käufer zu sehen, sondern ihn lediglich als "Gast" betrachtet. Was momentan mit der Werbung, der Cloud, etc. bei MS10 läuft ist das erste antesten. Warum wurde wohl Win10 als kostenfreies Upgrade auf den markt geworfen? Unter anderem um  natürlich die Mitarbeiter effektiver und schneller für neue Aufgaben frei zuhaben und um kosten zusparen, da nicht mehr soviele "alt"-Produkte auf dem Markt sind. Aber ganz klar auch um alle auf 10 zubekommen und dann ihre "Gäste" in der Hand zuhaben.
Denn die entwicklung die da gerade geschieht, ist rein nach dem Motto. " Wir entziehen dem Kunden, möglichst alle Rechte, um ihn kontrolieren und an die Hand nehmen können."

Und da ist mir jedes Konkurenzprodukt auf dem Markt lieb, denn MS hat eine zustarke Marktstellung.

Ebenso, hoffe ich mal auf ein gescheites Betriebssystem, das ganz auf Gaming ausgelegt ist und dieses fördert. Denn für die normalen Büroarbeiten, sind die ganzen Rechner die, die meisten Spieler haben, sowas von "Overpowered". (Grafiker und Leute die Simulationen laufen lassen, ausgenommen)


----------



## ImNamenderQueen (15. November 2015)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Ich bin bei dem Thema Steam OS und Steam Machines völlig skeptisch.
> 
> Zu den Machines: Wenn ich etwas unkompliziertes will, dann nehme ich mir ne Konsole. Fertig.
> Will ich mörderste Leistung und gegebenenfalls aufrüsten, wie ich will, dann nehme ich einen PC.
> ...



Dazu kommt noch das sämtliche Games im Moment sowieso nur für die NG-Konsolen zugeschnitten werden und es nur Portierungen gibt, wenn wir mal Star Citizen etc. ausschließen


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ohje, hier sind aber einige, die sich das schön reden.
> Lustig finde ich das immer, wenn mit den Spielen geworben wird. Eine handvoll größtenteils alter und auch bei erscheinen eben nur im mittleren Erfolgssegment angesiedelter größerer Titel wie Metro und noch weniger richtig erfolgreiche Games wie Borderlands 2 oder Shadows of Mordor. Der Rest halt unbedeutender Indie-Krams den es überall gibt und den man mal mitnimmt aber wegen dem sich sicher niemand ein Spielsystem zulegt.



Bitte übertreibe nich. Es gibt genug sehr gute Spiele für SteamOS die nicht aus dem Indiemarkt kommen.
Einfach mal die Liste genauer anschauen und du wirst sehr schnell sämtliche Spiele aus dem Hause Valve finden. Das was du als "gut" empfindest ist deine persönliche Meinung aber Fakt ist es gibt genug neue und große Spiele.

Selbstverständlich wird nicht jeder Entwickler all seine älteren Spiele für SteamOS portieren aber die neueren Spiele werden schnellstmöglich nachgeliefert und das ist eine gute Entwicklung.



> Und dann kommt immer "bald wird alles besser, bald kommt Vulcan und dann werden ALLE auch auf Linux porten". - ja, ne, ist klar, völlig selbstverständlich - NICHT!
> Warum sollten sie? Wer ihre Titel spielen will und das auf PC, der hat jetzt eh schon Windows, wird das Game also auch da kaufen wenn nicht für Linux erhältlich. Also kann sich der Hersteller die Kosten auch schenken.


Weil es im Interesse jedes Unternehmen sein müsste weiterhin so unabhängig wie möglich arbeiten zu wollen.
Microsoft zeigt sehr deutlich dass sie ihre Politik in Zukunft eher verschlechtern als verbessern wollen und deshalb ist diese neue Alternative überlegenswert.

Die Vorteile von Open Source brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren denn auch Vulkan ist eine offene Schnittstelle die vom Entwickler angepasst werden kann und darf.


Chaz0r schrieb:


> Zum OS: Steam OS ist ja nichts Anderes als Linux mit erleichterter Bedienung. Und die Bedienung hier wurde in diesem Fall auf Gamer und Controller zugeschnitten. So wie viele andere Linux-Distributionen wie Ubuntu oder so halt das Ganze genau so machen, nur eben für Maus und Tastatur.


Absolut richtig und niemand hat gesagt dass SteamOS in erster Linie ein OS werden soll um Microsoft in Sachen Performance die Gamer wegschnappt. Zumindest nicht in der Anfangsphase.


> Ansonsten läuft da halt ein stinknormales Linux. Und dafür sind die Spiele halt im Moment einfach nicht gemacht.


Wieder richtig. *Im Moment* und das ist genau das was ich geschrieben habe. Diese Entwicklung braucht Zeit und wenn wir über die Performance reden wollen dann brauchen wir
erstmal ein paar Grafiktreiber mehr und eine andere Schnittstelle als die in die Jahre gekommene OpenGL API.



> Mit Vulcan könnten sie das langfristig vielleicht tun. Aber warum? Jeder kommt mit Windows klar, mit Windows können otto-normal-user mehr anfangen, weil sie damit besser umgehen können. Warum also Steam OS Windows vorziehen? Ich sehe das nicht.


Weil Microsofts Politik niemandem hilft außer Microsoft selbst. Und ich würde mich in Zukunft freuen ein OS zu haben welches immer noch lokal funktioniert und nicht per Cloud o.ä.
Auch will ich nicht ein neues Windows kaufen müssen nur um eine bessere Grafik zu bekommen (siehe DirectX Zwangspolitik)



> Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich sehe, um überhaupt mal eine sinnvolle Verbreitung von Steam Machiens bzw. Steam OS zu erreichen ist, Half Life 3 und Left 4 Dead 3 zumindest eine Zeit lang zeitexklusiv für Steam OS zu machen. Aber ob das langfristig dann den gewünschten Effekt haben wird, ist auch dann immer noch fraglich.


Selbst Zeitexklusivität würde ich in diesem Fall ausschließen weil sich Valve gegen Exklusivität ausgesprochen hat. Es geht darum die Möglichkeiten zu erweitern und den PC zu stärken. Steam Machines sind auch nur PCs und SteamOS
ist in erster Linie ein OS um den Komfort einer Konsole anbieten zu können.

Inwiefern Vulkan, passende Grafiktreiber und Source 2 Engine ungeahnte Features zaubern können werden wir abwarten müssen.
Also kann es schon durchaus eine Art Exklusivität geben wenn man mit Vulkan und Linux/SteamOS Dinge anbieten kann die unter Windows/DirectX mit der gleichen Qualität bzw. Performance nicht umsetzen lassen.

OpenGL bzw. Vulkan arbeitet mit spezieller Optimierung schneller als unter Windows Valve: Left 4 Dead 2 läuft unter Linux schneller | heise open
Ob und wie viele Leute das nachmachen werden ist selbstverständlich Spekulation. Aber wenn jemand einen Mehrwert an die Branche gut verkaufen kann und gleichzeitig Beweise vorlegen kann dann ist das Valve.
Debugger Tools für SteamOS/Linux stammen z.b. von Valve um die Portierung aller Windows Spiele so einfach wie nur möglich zu machen. Deswegen ist die Liste der Linux Spiele der letzten 2 Jahre erst explodiert.

Hier muss man klar und deutlich über den Tellerrand schauen und mal nachdenken was es heißt wenn es die nächsten 2 - 3 Jahre so weitergeht. Wer erwartet dass SteamOS innerhalb weniger Monaten Windows ausstechen wird hat völlig
unrealistische Erwartungen und selbst SteamOS Befürworter haben diese Prognose niemals abgegeben. 
Klar ist es für manch einen schwierig vorzustellen dass Windows nicht das einzige OS für Spiele sein könnte weil wir alle mit Windows aufgewachsen sind... aber ist das unmöglich? Nö denke ich nicht.

Skepsis & Co. hilft hier rein gar nix weil wir selbst unter Windows/DirectX immer noch mit großen (Performance)Problemen und teilweise fehlerhaften Treibern zu kämpfen haben 
Man darf jetzt nicht so tun als ob unter Windows alles einwandfrei funktioniert und Linux in dieser Hinsicht abkacken wird... Denn das ist absolut nicht der Fall.

Hat man ja u.a. gesehen welche Erwartungen an DirectX12 abgegeben wurden und die Realität sah eben anders aus ( Siehe ARK DirectX12 Patch )
DirectX11 ist bis heute eine Ressourcenschleuder ohne viel Mehrwert.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Bitte übertreibe nich. Es gibt genug sehr gute Spiele für SteamOS die nicht aus dem Indiemarkt kommen.


Abseits von Valves eigenen, einen Haufen Handelssimulationen und Hardcore-Strategiegames aus dem Low- bs Midbudget Segment. Dazu halt eben zwei, drei bekanntere Triple A Titel anderer Hersteller. Die ganzen großen Marken von Activision / Blizzard, Electronic Arts und Ubisoft oder selbst Bethesda und Rockstar fehlen jedoch komplett. Das sind aber die Firmen, die 90 Prozent der großen Games produzieren. 



> Einfach mal die Liste genauer anschauen und du wirst sehr schnell sämtliche Spiele aus dem Hause Valve finden.


Wäre ja auch peinlich, wenn Valve seine eigenen Games nicht für Steam OS anbieten täte. Dass Problem dabei, die sind alle älter und die immer noch populäreren sind alles reine Online-Games. 



> Das was du als "gut" empfindest ist deine persönliche Meinung aber Fakt ist es gibt genug neue und große Spiele.


Sorry, das ist einfach FALSCH. Es gibt jede Menge Indie-Krams, ein paar Nischentitel aus dem Strategiebereich und eben zwei, drei große Games der letzten fünf Jahre, namentlich Metro, Borderlands und Shadows of Mordor. Das ist GAR NICHTS! Das erscheint auf Windows fast jeden Monat! 

Als großer Knaller wurde Witcher 3 von der Steam OS Fan-Front stark beworben, bisher hört man jedoch überhaupt nichts von diesem angeblichen Port. Dabei ist das Spiel jetzt eh fast durch, das Augenmerk liegt inzwischen auf Fallout 4. 




> Selbstverständlich wird nicht jeder Entwickler all seine älteren Spiele für SteamOS portieren aber die neueren Spiele werden schnellstmöglich nachgeliefert und das ist eine gute Entwicklung.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass jeder(!) Entwickler künftig seine Spiele für Linux portet? Das ist eine sehr gewagte und eben völlig absurde Annahme. Es wird so bleiben wie bisher. Die ganzen Nischenentwickler die unter Windows in der Masse einfach untergehen hoffen auf Linux noch ein paar Einheiten mehr zu verkaufen. Ein paar Firmen wie Gearbox sind Idealisten und machen das so. Die große Masse der Spieleentwickler, jedenfalls der Massenmarkttitel interessiert sich genau Null für einen Linux-Port. Die interessiert ja schon der Windows-Port nur peripher. 



> Weil es im Interesse jedes Unternehmen sein müsste weiterhin so unabhängig wie möglich arbeiten zu wollen.


Du verstehst glaube ich den Spielemarkt nicht ... reine Softwareanbieter sind immer Abhängig von den Systemanbietern und suchen sich entsprechend die Systeme aus, auf denen sie glauben, ihre Software verkauft sich am besten. 



> Microsoft zeigt sehr deutlich dass sie ihre Politik in Zukunft eher verschlechtern als verbessern wollen und deshalb ist diese neue Alternative überlegenswert.


Komisch, ich denke eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Microsoft passt sich der Zeit an und macht es so wie Apple und Google, weil das scheinbar das ist, was der Markt will.



> Die Vorteile von Open Source brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren denn auch Vulkan ist eine offene Schnittstelle die vom Entwickler angepasst werden kann und darf.


Der Vorteil von Open Source ist sogleich sein größter Nachteil. Es lässt sich nämlich nur schwer Geld mit verdienen und ist deswegen für Entwicklerfirmen recht uninteressant.



> Absolut richtig und niemand hat gesagt dass SteamOS in erster Linie ein OS werden soll um Microsoft in Sachen Performance die Gamer wegschnappt. Zumindest nicht in der Anfangsphase.


Linux schafft ja gerade mal ein Drittel der Zahlen von Apple auf dem Desktop. Wenn die auch nur annähernd in die Nähe von Apples 5 Prozent kommen wollen müssen da Firmen wie Valve erst mal noch ein paar 100 Millionen investieren. 



> Wieder richtig. *Im Moment* und das ist genau das was ich geschrieben habe. Diese Entwicklung braucht Zeit und wenn wir über die Performance reden wollen dann brauchen wir
> erstmal ein paar Grafiktreiber mehr und eine andere Schnittstelle als die in die Jahre gekommene OpenGL API.


Zeit und Geld. Zeit wird seit 20 Jahren in Linux investiert. Geld aber nicht. Von daher wird sich gar nichts ändern. Linux wird weiter hinterherhinken denn ohne Geld geht es nicht.



> Weil Microsofts Politik niemandem hilft außer Microsoft selbst. Und ich würde mich in Zukunft freuen ein OS zu haben welches immer noch lokal funktioniert und nicht per Cloud o.ä.
> Auch will ich nicht ein neues Windows kaufen müssen nur um eine bessere Grafik zu bekommen (siehe DirectX Zwangspolitik)


Man muss immer neue Systeme kaufen wenn man bessere Grafik möchte. Egal ob Hardware oder Software. Das war immer so und wird technisch bedingt auch immer so bleiben. Windows 10 hat ja zum Beispiel zu 7 und 8 noch weitere Vorteile, nämlich eine bessere Speicherverwaltung die noch mal ordentlich Tempo bringt usw. Die Entwicklung bleibt halt nicht stehen.

Natürlich finde ich rein lokale Software auch besser. So etwas wie Chrome OS von Google will ich auch nicht als Desktopsystem. Auch die Microsoft oder Adobe Abos finde ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd, allerdings haben diese durchaus für Profianwender auch ihre Vorteile, da sie nämlich teilw. günstiger sind, jedenfalls wenn man immer sofort die neuste Version ansonsten gekauft hätte. Durch die Abos kann man da ordentlich Geld sparen. 

Den Fehler, den viele Heimanwender immer machen ist, zu denken, sie bräuchten diese Profi-Software. Mitnichten! Für Heimanwender wären z.B. im Office Bereich Softmaker Office oder Agility Office absolut perfekt. Im Medienbereich bietet Adobe die Elements Serie, die von der Bedienung und den Features ideal auf Heimanwender zugeschnitten ist und auch preislich für das gebotene mit unter 100 Euro sehr fair liegt. Nur kleine Heimanwender wollen sich ja gerne toll fühlen und die Profitools einsetzen, die sie eh nicht beherrschen können.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2015)

Valve ist ja (durchaus zurecht) erfolgsverwöhnt, aber SteamOS (und die Steam Machines) sind wohl eine Totgeburt. 

Meine Prognose: spätestens 2017 kräht kein Hahn mehr danach und Valve hat das Projekt still und leise beerdigt.


----------



## Odin333 (15. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Meine Prognose: spätestens 2017 kräht kein Hahn mehr danach und Valve hat das Projekt still und leise beerdigt.


Warum sollte Valve das tun?
Können sie sich den Luxus Steam OS weiterzuentwickeln 2017 nicht mehr leisten?
Warum man meint, Prognosen machen zu müssen obwohl man absolut keinen Überblick über die Hintergründe hat, kannst du mir ja vielleicht erklären.
Valves Pläne gehen deutlich über Steam OS hinaus und es sind längst nicht alle Teile davon auf den Weg gebracht.
Du kannst dich ja mal fragen warum Valve der Hauptsponsor von Blender ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Valve das tun?
> Können sie sich den Luxus Steam OS weiterzuentwickeln 2017 nicht mehr leisten?


2017 weiß ich nicht aber spätestens 2020 ist Steam OS Geschichte. Entweder haben sie es dann aufgegeben oder entwickeln auf dessen Basis ein richtiges eigenes System.



> Warum man meint, Prognosen machen zu müssen obwohl man absolut keinen Überblick über die Hintergründe hat, kannst du mir ja vielleicht erklären.


Ich bin zwar nicht gemeint aber Hintergründe hin oder her, das Wissen um die Marktsituationen reicht völlig um zu solch einem Schluss zu kommen.



> Valves Pläne gehen deutlich über Steam OS hinaus und es sind längst nicht alle Teile davon auf den Weg gebracht.
> Du kannst dich ja mal fragen warum Valve der Hauptsponsor von Blender ist.


Sponsoring machen Firmen aus Steuergründen. ^^
Blender ist jetzt nun wirklich kein Tool das Profientwickler einsetzen (außer einige Idealisten). Es geht da vielmehr um die Modentwickler.
Valves Pläne sind bisher reine Versuchsballons mit möglichst geringem Risiko und möglichst geringer Investition. Damit kann man ein paar Nischen abdecken aber keinen Massenmarkt ansprechen. Dafür müssten die nicht so ein wenig rumkleckern sondern mal richtig ranklotzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Valve das tun?
> Können sie sich den Luxus Steam OS weiterzuentwickeln 2017 nicht mehr leisten?



Weil es sich nicht lohnt, in etwas zu investieren, was abgesehen von ein paar Promille der User niemand nutzen wird - und das ist noch sehr großzügig geschätzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das umfasst, wohlgemerkt, alle Desktop-OS, bei Gamern dürften die Zahlen nochmals höher pro Windows ausfallen. 



> Warum man meint, Prognosen machen zu müssen obwohl man absolut keinen Überblick über die Hintergründe hat, kannst du mir ja vielleicht erklären.



Ich kenne den Markt gut genug, um ihn halbwegs richtig einschätzen zu können, denke ich. Du brauchst mir natürlich keinen Glauben zu schenken, das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich richtig liege. 



> Valves Pläne gehen deutlich über Steam OS hinaus und es sind längst nicht alle Teile davon auf den Weg gebracht.
> Du kannst dich ja mal fragen warum Valve der Hauptsponsor von Blender ist.



Was hat Blender denn damit zu tun? Davon einmal abgesehen, dass das nur für Devs/Modder interessant ist, läuft das doch auch unter Windows? 

Sorry, ich bin ja nun wirklich kein Microsoft-Fan, aber Linux war, ist und bleibt für die nächsten Jahr(zehnt)e auf Home PCs eine absolute Ausnahmeerscheinung.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2015)

Also anscheinend gibts genug Internet Krieger die den Markt besser einschätzen und kennen als etwa der eigentliche Marktführer mit allen Zahlen, Statistiken und Connections - besser als Valve. 

Krass  Dass SteamOS und Steam Machines den vorhandenen PC Markt nur größer und besser machen wollen scheint vielen einfach nicht in den Sinn zu kommen.
Es wird ständig nach Duellen gesucht und Alternativen sind komischerweise in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nicht erwünscht.

Verstehe nicht wie man über kostenlose Alternativen so pessimistisch denken kann. ja schon fast so als würde man den Windows Gamern etwas wegnehmen... 
Der Markt kann und wird sich über Jahre hinweg ändern und er bleibt nie so wie er ist. 

Über Steam hat man auch geschimpft und Spiele Entwickler haben Valve die ersten Jahre den Vogel gezeigt als sie einen digitalen Markt errichten wollten (Siehe Aussage von John Carmack)
Paar Jahre später und der PC ist ohne Steam nicht mehr wegzudenken weil nahezu die gesamte Branche dies aktiv unterstützt hat.

Wenn Valve SteamOS für Entwickler schmackhaft machen kann dann werden die Entwickler ebenfalls für SteamOS/Linux/Vulkan entwickeln. Es ist alles eine Frage vom Mehrwert und wie stark sich SteamOS
im Wohnzimmer durchsetzen kann. Spätestens dann wenn andere Publisher ihre eigenen "Big Pictures" für SteamOS anbieten können, wird der Support schneller und größer sein als es einige sich vorstellen können.

Hört auf so zu tun als ob Windows unbesiegbar ist und der Markt zu 100% negativ gegenüber Änderungen eingestellt ist. Weder das eine noch das andere stimmt einfach nicht und wenn jemand die Unternehmen
"motivieren" kann dann ist das Valve. Nicht weil ein paar Fans es so wollen sondern weil Valve bzw. Gabe einen guten Job macht um den PC zu fördern. Was man von Microsoft nicht behaupten kann.

Kappiert endlich dass SteamOS eine Ergänzung und kein Ersatz ist. Sonst wird doch auch immer von einer gesunden Konkurrenz gesprochen und beim Thema SteamOS ist sowas auf einmal blödsinn?
Es bringt auch nix immer wieder zu sagen dass Linux die letzten Jahre für Games unbrauchbar war weil es früher auch nicht in Angriff genommen wurde wie es aktuell der Fall ist.

Ist absolut jedem seine eigene Schuld wenn man erwartet dass SteamOS zu Release ohne optimierte Grafiktreiber und alter API ein Windows in Sachen Performance und Angebot ausstechen kann....  
Da muss man wirklich keine große Ahnung haben um zu verstehen dass solch ein Vergleich absolut unfair ist.
Schon unfassbar wie Windows, welches über Jahre hinweg supportet wurde, mehr Spiele und bessere Performance als ein unoptimiertes und neues Linux/SteamOS bietet ^^

Absolute Katastrophe dass man zu Release nicht 100% des gesamten Markts davon überzeugen konnte alles für SteamOS anzubieten 
Bei solchen Texten frage ich mich oft ob nicht die Skeptiker und Kritiker diejenigen sind die mit utopischen Erwartungen an diese Sache herangehen, während SteamOS Befürworter schlichtweg optimistisch bleiben und sich einfach nur über 
eine zukünftige Alternative freuen können.

Man wird sehen wohin der Weg führen wird aber wer denkt es wird sich nix ändern ist def. auf dem Holzweg.


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Valve ist ja (durchaus zurecht) erfolgsverwöhnt, aber SteamOS (und die Steam Machines) sind wohl eine Totgeburt.
> 
> Meine Prognose: spätestens 2017 kräht kein Hahn mehr danach und Valve hat das Projekt still und leise beerdigt.


meine prognose, wenn ich denn eine abgeben müsste, würde wohl ähnlich aussehen. 

schaun 'mer mal. [emoji6]


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Valve ist ja (durchaus zurecht) erfolgsverwöhnt, aber SteamOS (und die Steam Machines) sind wohl eine Totgeburt.
> 
> Meine Prognose: spätestens 2017 kräht kein Hahn mehr danach und Valve hat das Projekt still und leise beerdigt.



Und wenn es ab 2017 genau anders kommen wird. Was dann?


----------



## Bonkic (15. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wenn es ab 2017 genau anders kommen wird. Was dann?


dann war seine prognose falsch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. November 2015)

SteamOS ist im Endeffekt eine spannende Sache. Es könnte die erste Linux Distribution sein, die auch tatsächlich für Entwickler und publisher interessant werden kann. 
Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass man keine funktionierende API für eine Bandbreite von Linux Distributionen entwickeln könnte, sondern, dass es sich bisher nicht gelohnt hat. Wie verbreitet ist den Linux auf desktop Rechnern und spielefähigen Notebooks? So gut wie gar nicht.
Wenn sich aber steam machines verbreiten sollten, über einen sehr kleinen coregamer Bereich hinaus, dann wird verbunden mit dem release von ein paar großen Titeln auch linuxgaming salonfähig. Dann werden auch die großen Titel kommen. 
Im Moment ist steamOS nicht mehr als eine weitere Marketingstrategie von valve, hat in meinen Augen aber das Potenzial für mehr, wenn ein paar wichtige Faktoren zusammenkommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann war seine prognose falsch.



Sorry aber Prognosen macht man wenn man handfeste Informationen hat und sich darauf beziehen kann.
Das sind einfach nur eine Vermutung bzw. Spekulation ohne jegliche Informationen zu besitzen

Prognosen klingt nämlich so als hätte er eine Einsicht bzw. eine Ahnung wie genau der Markt funktioniert und welche Mittel Valve zur Verfügung hat
um den Markt ggf. zu lenken. Sei es durch eigene Kraft oder mit der Hilfe ihrer Partnern.

Mit den uns bekannten Informationen und Zahlen kannst du keine Prognosen abgeben weil uns die wichtigstens Informationen schlichtweg fehlen.

Spaßbremse schreibt 2017.
Spiritogre korrigiert seine Aussage mittlerweile auf 2020.

Und genau solche "Analysten" vergessen dabei dass es kein endgültiges Datum geben kann weil SteamOS/Steam Machine nachwievor ein stinknormaler PC ist
und alles auf Linux/Debian basiert. (wahlweise kann man auch windows darauf installieren)
Sprich: Die gesamte Arbeit wird nicht von Valve übernommen sondern sie ist aufgeteilt auf alle Unternehmen die diese Platform zukünftig formen wollen.

Es ist kein Projekt welches man schnellstmöglich promoten muss damit die Spieler auf SteamOS switchen werden - das ist nicht die Motivation hinter SteamOS.


----------



## AC3 (16. November 2015)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> SteamOS ist im Endeffekt eine spannende Sache. Es könnte die erste Linux Distribution sein, die auch tatsächlich für Entwickler und publisher interessant werden kann.
> Das Problem ist doch nicht, dass man keine funktionierende API für eine Bandbreite von Linux Distributionen entwickeln könnte, sondern, dass es sich bisher nicht gelohnt hat. Wie verbreitet ist den Linux auf desktop Rechnern und spielefähigen Notebooks? So gut wie gar nicht.
> Wenn sich aber steam machines verbreiten sollten, über einen sehr kleinen coregamer Bereich hinaus, dann wird verbunden mit dem release von ein paar großen Titeln auch linuxgaming salonfähig. Dann werden auch die großen Titel kommen.
> Im Moment ist steamOS nicht mehr als eine weitere Marketingstrategie von valve, hat in meinen Augen aber das Potenzial für mehr, wenn ein paar wichtige Faktoren zusammenkommen.




vulkan ist eine cross plattfrom API und wird u.a. auch  android unterstützen.

ausgeschlossen sind
osx, ps4, x1.

alle anderen systeme werden vulkan unterstützen.
am PC gibt es zukünftig also DX12/vulkan

ist aber nur für schwächere cpus interessant. in 95% der spiele befindet man sich ja nicht im cpu limit...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Hth4u65zfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (16. November 2015)

Also anscheinend ist für eine erfolgreiches Linux Vulcan etwas essentielles, seh ich das richtig?
Ich kenne mich mit der Materie überhaupt nicht aus und bin jetzt der "Sache" mal 15 Minuten im Netz am durchstöbern gewesen.


Vulkan API ist doch für mehrere Plattformen gedacht, also könnte doch Windows auch davon profitieren.
Wenn nein, warum nicht?
Wäre im Sinne der Grakahersteller, welche neue Benchmarks zeigen könnten.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und wenn es ab 2017 genau anders kommen wird. Was dann?



Dann werde ich mit den Achseln zucken, mir ein "Faszinierend!" abringen und ansonsten so weiterleben, wie bisher. 

Wenn Du Dich am Wörtchen "Prognose" so aufhängst, stelle Dir einfach ganz dicke Gänsefüßchen vor, es ändert aber trotzdem nichts an meiner Meinung, dass sich Steam OS wird sich niemals gegen Windows durchsetzen wird. 

Es gibt jetzt 1200 SteamOS-Spiele - Windows wird aber immer beliebter – Steamgamer



> "Quasi alle Spielerechner laufen mit Windows. Der Anstieg geht zwangsläufig zu Lasten von Mac OS X und Linux. Nur 3,16 Prozent der Steam-User spielen unter Mac OS X (0,23 Prozentpunkte Verlust) und nur magere 0,94 Prozent unter Linux (0,11 Prozentpunkte Verlust)."



Da lehne ich mich nun nicht wirklich weit aus dem Fenster, wenn ich behaupte, dass 2017 die Sache nicht viel anders aussehen wird. Ob sie das Projekt tatsächlich "beerdigen" werden, steht auf einen anderen Blatt, das ist tatsächlich reine Spekulation meinerseits.

Die Vorherrschaft von Windows zu brechen? Nicht mehr in diesem Jahrzehnt  - und im nächsten wohl auch nicht. Und das ist, anhand der Zahlen, nun wirklich keine gewagte Aussage.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Also anscheinend gibts genug Internet Krieger die den Markt besser einschätzen und kennen als etwa der eigentliche Marktführer mit allen Zahlen, Statistiken und Connections - besser als Valve.


Du weißt doch gar nicht, wie Valve den Markt einschätzt. Die gehen genau wie der Großteil der Spieler davon aus, dass das wahrscheinlich nichts wird. Das sieht man ganz einfach daran, dass sie nichts investieren sondern das Risiko komplett auf andere Abwälzen.



> Krass
> Dass SteamOS und Steam Machines den vorhandenen PC Markt nur größer und besser machen wollen scheint vielen einfach nicht in den Sinn zu kommen.
> Es wird ständig nach Duellen gesucht und Alternativen sind komischerweise in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nicht erwünscht.


Doch sicher, aber dann müssen sie es RICHTIG machen und nicht so einen halbgaren Krams.
Davon ab muss dir klar sein, dass der Markt größemäßig begrenzt ist. Es gibt ca. 300 Millionen Spieler auf der Welt, knapp über 100 Millionen davon nutzen den PC, ca. 50 Millionen sind Doppelnutzer (PC und Konsole). Aber, und hier kommt die Crux, die 300 Millionen sind nur zu einem kleinen Teil Hardcore-Zocker! Der Großteil spielt ein Spiel und das teilw. über Jahre (etwa Fifa). Bereit mehr als 500 Euro in eine Gaming-Hardware zu stecken ist also nur ein kleiner Teil. 



> Verstehe nicht wie man über kostenlose Alternativen so pessimistisch denken kann. ja schon fast so als würde man den Windows Gamern etwas wegnehmen...


Hat nichts mit wegnehmen zu tun. Aber, hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum die Leute lieber Windows kaufen oder gar einen teuren Mac mit Mac OS X? Und das obwohl wir "geiz ist geil" Mentalität haben und Linux seit ewigen Zeiten in Foren und von Computerzeitschriften immer als "die" Alternative angepriesen wird!?



> Der Markt kann und wird sich über Jahre hinweg ändern und er bleibt nie so wie er ist.


Das Stimmt, aber Linux wird daran nicht Teil haben, jedenfalls nicht auf dem Desktop.



> Über Steam hat man auch geschimpft und Spiele Entwickler haben Valve die ersten Jahre den Vogel gezeigt als sie einen digitalen Markt errichten wollten (Siehe Aussage von John Carmack)
> Paar Jahre später und der PC ist ohne Steam nicht mehr wegzudenken weil nahezu die gesamte Branche dies aktiv unterstützt hat.


Die Branche hat halt die Kostenersparnis und die Kontrolle über ihre Spiele gewittert. Für die Kunden hat Steam eigentlich nur Nachteile. Nur was außer Konsole oder Raubkopien bleibt dem Konsumenten denn, wenn er weiter am PC zocken will? Ich habe mich bis 2013 strikt geweigert auch nur einen Cent auf Steam zu lassen. Inzwischen kaufe ich dort auch - aber sicher nichts für über 10 Euro.



> Wenn Valve SteamOS für Entwickler schmackhaft machen kann dann werden die Entwickler ebenfalls für SteamOS/Linux/Vulkan entwickeln. Es ist alles eine Frage vom Mehrwert und wie stark sich SteamOS
> im Wohnzimmer durchsetzen kann. Spätestens dann wenn andere Publisher ihre eigenen "Big Pictures" für SteamOS anbieten können, wird der Support schneller und größer sein als es einige sich vorstellen können.


Wenn! Wird nur nicht geschehen.



> Hört auf so zu tun als ob Windows unbesiegbar ist und der Markt zu 100% negativ gegenüber Änderungen eingestellt ist. Weder das eine noch das andere stimmt einfach nicht und wenn jemand die Unternehmen
> "motivieren" kann dann ist das Valve. Nicht weil ein paar Fans es so wollen sondern weil Valve bzw. Gabe einen guten Job macht um den PC zu fördern. Was man von Microsoft nicht behaupten kann.


Äh, okay, das ist jetzt Fanboy-Sprech und abseits jeder Realität. Du weißt schon, dass Gabe Newell ein ehemaliger Microsoft Mann ist? Alles was der im Kopf hat ist viel Kohle machen.
Microsoft hingegen sind diejenigen, die zwar nicht perfekt aber die Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben. Siehe z.B, das Microsoft Surface. Windows 10 ist der erste richtige Schritt zu einem übergreifendem System, mit dem man auch richtig arbeiten kann (anders als mit Android oder iOS): PC, Notebook, Convertible, Tablet, Smartphone. Alles aus einer Hand mit automatischem Datenabgleich auf allen Geräten.



> Kappiert endlich dass SteamOS eine Ergänzung und kein Ersatz ist. Sonst wird doch auch immer von einer gesunden Konkurrenz gesprochen und beim Thema SteamOS ist sowas auf einmal blödsinn?


Ergänzung und Konkurrenz ist gut! Das Problem ist die Umsetzung hier, die ist nämlich einfach nur schlecht.



> Es bringt auch nix immer wieder zu sagen dass Linux die letzten Jahre für Games unbrauchbar war weil es früher auch nicht in Angriff genommen wurde wie es aktuell der Fall ist.


Spielt keine Rolle. Kann angehen, dass ein paar mehr Games, auch größere in Zukunft kommen. Das wird die reinen Linuxanwender sicher freuen, der Rest zuckt mit den Achseln weil es ihn schlicht nicht tangiert solange Linux so ist, wie es jetzt ist.



> Ist absolut jedem seine eigene Schuld wenn man erwartet dass SteamOS zu Release ohne optimierte Grafiktreiber und alter API ein Windows in Sachen Performance und Angebot ausstechen kann....
> Da muss man wirklich keine große Ahnung haben um zu verstehen dass solch ein Vergleich absolut unfair ist.


Sicher, und? Was interessiert mich das als zahlender Kunde? Die wollen mind. 500 Euro von mir, teilw. deutlich mehr für die Steam Machines. Dafür erwarte ich einiges aber sicher keinen halbgaren, unfertigen Betakrams.



> Schon unfassbar wie Windows, welches über Jahre hinweg supportet wurde, mehr Spiele und bessere Performance als ein unoptimiertes und neues Linux/SteamOS bietet ^^


Schon komisch wie Linux, ein seit über 20 Jahren kostenlos erhältliches und überall propagiertes System das von vielen. vielen großen Firmen unterstützt wird, etwa IBM, eine so schlechte Performance abliefert.

Ich hatte mein "Aufweck"-Erlebnis mit Linux, als Shuttleworth Ubuntu angekündigt hat. Ein Milliardär will ein Linux für den Massenmarkt entwickeln und auf den Markt bringen. Ich habe mich unglaublich gefreut. Die Zeitschriften und Webseiten veranstalteten einen irren Hype.
Und was war als Ubuntu dann kam!? Es war genauso wie jede andere Linuxdistribution, hat sich von einem Suse oder Mandrake quasi nicht unterschieden. Absolut identisch. Es war ein typisch unixoides System. Die Hoffnung, dass die da sowas wie Mac OS (immerhin auch ein unixoides System) nur halt frei und kontrollierbar veröffentlich wird, vernichtet.
Seither glaube ich nicht mehr daran, dass ein normales Linux auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat.
Valve ist halt der aktuelle Kandidat. Aber auch die haben nichts eigenes gemacht sondern (mal wieder) nur auf Debian aufgesetzt. Also wird das maximal so Enden wie Ubuntu.



> Absolute Katastrophe dass man zu Release nicht 100% des gesamten Markts davon überzeugen konnte alles für SteamOS anzubieten


Tja, die Firmen verkaufen halt nur dort, wo sie denken es lohnt sich. Der Großteil der Firmen ist überzeugt, auf Linux ist das nicht der Fall.



> Bei solchen Texten frage ich mich oft ob nicht die Skeptiker und Kritiker diejenigen sind die mit utopischen Erwartungen an diese Sache herangehen, während SteamOS Befürworter schlichtweg optimistisch bleiben und sich einfach nur über
> eine zukünftige Alternative freuen können.


Ich würde einfach sagen, dass einige den Markt kennen und verfolgen, während andere sehr blauäugig sind oder eine rosarote Fanbrille aufhaben.



> Man wird sehen wohin der Weg führen wird aber wer denkt es wird sich nix ändern ist def. auf dem Holzweg.


Natürlich wird er sich ändern. Wie oben schon gesagt. Nur wird Steam OS nicht Teil daran haben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber Prognosen macht man wenn man handfeste Informationen hat und sich darauf beziehen kann.
> Das sind einfach nur eine Vermutung bzw. Spekulation ohne jegliche Informationen zu besitzen
> 
> Prognosen klingt nämlich so als hätte er eine Einsicht bzw. eine Ahnung wie genau der Markt funktioniert und welche Mittel Valve zur Verfügung hat
> ...



Es geht nicht um das Datum. Wir "Analysten" sind halt seit teilw. vielen Jahrzehnten Spieler und Computerfans. Wir haben gesehen wie Firmen gekommen und gegangen sind und wieso Firmen mit Produkten erfolgreich waren und wieso sie gefloppt sind. Daraus leiten Realisten nun einmal ab, dass Steam OS komplett scheitern wird.



AC3 schrieb:


> vulkan ist eine cross plattfrom API und wird u.a. auch android unterstützen.
> 
> ausgeschlossen sind
> osx, ps4, x1.
> ...


Also Vulcan unterstützt außer Windows KEINE einzige relevante Spieleplattform, wow, DAS muss ja der Erfolg werden, auf den alle Entwickler bisher gewartet haben ... *Sarkasmus*



Noch eimal zur Erklärung:

Die Steam Machines mit Steam OS wollen für mind. 150 Euro Mehrkosten im Konsolenlager wildern. Sie haben aber kein einziges Spiel, das Konsoleros spielen, außer ein paar alten Teilen wie Borderlands 2 oder Shadows of Mordor, die es schon vor Jahren sogar auf der XBox 360 oder der PS3 gab. Dafür bieten sie jede Menge Indie-Games und Strategiespiele, für die auch jede 50 bis 150 Euro Android-Box ausreichen würde. 
Interessant sind die Geräte also nur für PC Zocker, die auch auf dem TV zocken wollen. Die können sich dann allerdings für 55 Euro auch Steam Link holen. 

Was bleibt sind also PC Spieler, die nicht mehr am Schreibtisch zocken wollen und einen wohnzimmertauglichen PC - ausschließlich als Mediencenter und Zockrechner - möchten und nur solche Spiele spielen, die sich gut mit Joypad oder dem Steam Controller steuern lassen sowie eine GUI haben, die sich vernünftig auf dem TV lesen lässt. Und jetzt mal an alle Steam Machine "Gläubigen", was denkt ihr, wie groß diese Gruppe ist? Sorry, aber die ist verschwindend gering.


----------



## Odin333 (16. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die gehen genau wie der Großteil der Spieler davon aus, dass das wahrscheinlich nichts wird.


Ich hätte gerne einen Link, der diese Behauptung untermauert.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das sieht man ganz einfach daran, dass sie nichts investieren sondern das Risiko komplett auf andere Abwälzen.


Auch hier, bitte untermauere diese Behauptung mit einer Quelle, dass Valve nichts in Steam OS investiert und das Risiko an andere weitergibt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Doch sicher, aber dann müssen sie es RICHTIG machen und nicht so einen halbgaren Krams.


Naja, das macht Google oder MS ja auch nicht anderes und beide fahren damit recht gut.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Davon ab muss dir klar sein, dass der Markt größemäßig begrenzt ist. Es gibt ca. 300 Millionen Spieler auf der Welt, knapp über 100 Millionen davon nutzen den PC, ca. 50 Millionen sind Doppelnutzer (PC und Konsole). Aber, und hier kommt die Crux, die 300 Millionen sind nur zu einem kleinen Teil Hardcore-Zocker! Der Großteil spielt ein Spiel und das teilw. über Jahre (etwa Fifa). Bereit mehr als 500 Euro in eine Gaming-Hardware zu stecken ist also nur ein kleiner Teil.



Jaja, diese tollen Marktanalysen haben Hauptberufliche Experten bereits für Sony und MS erledigt.
Das Ergebnis war, dass die Experten total daneben lagen und beide vom Erfolg der neuen Konsolen überrascht waren.
Diesen Markt scheint man also nicht ganz so einfach mit 1+1-Rechnungen analysieren zu können.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit wegnehmen zu tun. Aber, hast du dich schon mal gefragt, warum die Leute lieber Windows kaufen oder gar einen teuren Mac mit Mac OS X? Und das obwohl wir "geiz ist geil" Mentalität haben und Linux seit ewigen Zeiten in Foren und von Computerzeitschriften immer als "die" Alternative angepriesen wird!?


Auf 93% der weltweit verkauften Rechner ist Windows vorinstalliert, auf den restlichen 7% OSX.
Schauen wir mal, wie die %-Zahlen 2020 aussehen, wenn China alle dortigen Behördenrechner auf Linux migriert hat und wenn zusätzlich noch Russland auf Win verzichtet.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also Vulcan unterstützt außer Windows KEINE einzige relevante  Spieleplattform, wow, DAS muss ja der Erfolg werden, auf den alle  Entwickler bisher gewartet haben ... *Sarkasmus*


Nähä... ein Drittel des gesamten Umsatzes der Spielebranche fällt auf eine Plattform, die Vulkan sehr wohl unterstützt.
http://www.finanzen100.de/finanznac...t-dank-smartphone-spielen_H1543073239_213759/


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Valve ist halt der aktuelle Kandidat. Aber auch die haben nichts eigenes gemacht sondern (mal wieder) nur auf Debian aufgesetzt. Also wird das maximal so Enden wie Ubuntu.



Exakt meine Überlegung.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. November 2015)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne einen Link, der diese Behauptung untermauert.


Da gibt es keine Statistiken, das sieht man, wenn man sich den Tenor im Web anschaut, etwa in Foren wie hier oder entsprechende Artikel, die quasi alle sehr verhalten sind.



> Auch hier, bitte untermauere diese Behauptung mit einer Quelle, dass Valve nichts in Steam OS investiert und das Risiko an andere weitergibt.


Valve "lizensiert" die Marke Steam Machine an jeden, der das Label auf seinen PC raufkleben will und stellt keine eigene Hardware her.
Valve hatte Steam bereits, sie mussten es einfach nur auf Linux porten. Dann haben sie sich Debian geschnappt, ein wenig umkonfiguriert und dort Steam draufgepappt, das im Autostart läuft, und nennen es dann Steam OS. 



> Naja, das macht Google oder MS ja auch nicht anderes und beide fahren damit recht gut.


Nein, eben nicht! Google als auch Microsoft haben völlig eigenständige Systeme. Im Fall von Android baut das sogar auf Linux auf, hat aber grundsätzlich nichts mit herkömmlichen Distributionen gemein.




> Jaja, diese tollen Marktanalysen haben Hauptberufliche Experten bereits für Sony und MS erledigt.
> Das Ergebnis war, dass die Experten total daneben lagen und beide vom Erfolg der neuen Konsolen überrascht waren.
> Diesen Markt scheint man also nicht ganz so einfach mit 1+1-Rechnungen analysieren zu können.


Keine Ahnung von welchen Experten du sprichst, ich habe bereits im Juni 2013 einen Artikel zum Thema der neuen Konsolen verfasst und auch deren Verkaufszahlen (für die gesamte Lebensdauer geschätzt), der stimmt immer noch genau: Role Playing Computer Games: Der Blick in die Glaskugel




> Auf 93% der weltweit verkauften Rechner ist Windows vorinstalliert, auf den restlichen 7% OSX.


Du sprichst natürlich von Komplettrechnern. Die Hardcore-Zocker bauen alle selbst - und holen sich Windows extra.
Tja, und warum ist der Anteil von Rechnern mit Linux bei dir bei 0 Prozent? Weil sämtliche(!) Versuche gescheitert sind Fertigrechner mit Linux anzubieten. Haben immer wieder Hersteller versucht, einige große haben das sogar noch im Angebot. Nur interessieren die halt keinen. 



> Schauen wir mal, wie die %-Zahlen 2020 aussehen, wenn China alle dortigen Behördenrechner auf Linux migriert hat und wenn zusätzlich noch Russland auf Win verzichtet.


Ach weißt du, die Behörendrechner interessieren nun wirklich niemanden. Hier in Deutschland etwa in München hat man es ja auch versucht (und rudert jetzt wieder zurück). Sollen die Russen und Chinesen halt in den Behörden Linuxrechner hinstellen. Das tangiert weder die Privatanwender noch die dortigen Firmen.




> Nähä... ein Drittel des gesamten Umsatzes der Spielebranche fällt auf eine Plattform, die Vulkan sehr wohl unterstützt.
> Wachsende Umsätze - Games-Branche steigerte Umsätze im ersten Halbjahr um 54 Prozent dank Smartphone-Spielen



Ja toll, ich habe auch diverse Androiden, und? Das interessiert "uns" als richtige Gamer doch nicht. Die Spiele auf den Mobilplattformen sind Beschäftigungstherapie für Nichtspieler. Die Titel mit denen dort Geld verdient wird verdienen ja die Bezeichnung "Spiel" kaum.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2015)

SteamOS: Anbieter äußern sich kritisch über Valves Betriebssystem - ComputerBase

Am Ende erweist sich meine "Prognose" noch als viel zu optimistisch!


----------



## McDrake (18. November 2015)

Öhm da steht, dass SteamOS auf 30 oder 60 FPS begrenzt ist.
Was bringt denn da die schnellere Schnittstelle?


----------



## MichaelG (18. November 2015)

Soweit dazu.


----------



## Batze (19. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Öhm da steht, dass SteamOS auf 30 oder 60 FPS begrenzt ist.
> Was bringt denn da die schnellere Schnittstelle?



Nicht direkt nur SteamOS, sondern Linux im Allgemeinen.

Und da SteamOS nichts anderes als ein aufgepapptes UI auf eine schon vorhandene Linux Distribution(Debian) ist, wird sich da auch nichts ändern bei SteamOS.
Da müsste Valve schon in die Kernel Programmierung eingreifen und eine eigene Distri entwickeln. Hätten sie mal gleich machen sollen. So ist und bleibt es nur ein aufgesetztes UI und unwissenden wird vorgegaukelt es handelt sich um eine komplett neue Linux Entwicklung die ja so viel verändern wird.

Und wenn man noch weiter geht hat Linux da auf Valve/Steam eigentlich überhaupt nichts zu suchen.
Denn DRM und Spyware gehört einfach nicht auf ein freies offenes System wie es Linux ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. November 2015)

Golem hat eine der zwei hierzulande kaufbaren Steam Machines (1100 Euro) getestet und war auch nicht sonderlich begeistert: 
Zotac Steam Machine im Test: Valve hat sich vorerst übernommen - Golem.de

Fazit ist so generell, das ist alles noch halbgar und unfertig (softwareseitig).


----------



## Bonkic (19. November 2015)

die zotac steam machine ist durchaus ein nettes gerätchen, aber für 1.100 euro wird so was kein mensch kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (19. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die zotac steam machine ist durchaus ein nettes gerätchen, aber für 1.100 euro wird so was kein mensch kaufen.


Und wenn, dann ist Windows da noch der kleinste Kostenfaktor. Das nimmt man da einfach nicht kurz mit und vergisst dann ganz schnell, dass man eigentlich nur mit LINUX rumhantieren wollte.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. November 2015)

Steam Machines - Erste PC-Hersteller verzichten auf SteamOS - GameStar

*scnr*


Aber okay, ich gebe zu, ich habe mich mit meiner "Prognose" wohl tatsächlich massivst geirrt.


----------



## McDrake (20. November 2015)

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, warum die dann noch immer Steam Machines heissen.

Das ist ja, wie wenn man einen IMac kauft, auf dem nur Windows drauf installiert ist
oO


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Tja es tritt das ein was ich von Anfang an vermutet habe. SteamOS ist eine Totgeburt und die ziemlich teuren Steammachines werden damit endgültig sinnfrei.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2015)

ich hielte einr steam machine mit windows (die dann siehe mcdrakes beitrag eigentlich keine mehr wäre), gar nicht mal für unbedingt sinnfrei.
ein per pad problemfrei steuerbares konsolen-pendant mit direkten zugang zu steam (und origin etc) wäre durchaus nicht uninteressant. 
nur sind die momentan aufgerufenen preise ein ziemlich schlechter witz.

was steamos angeht: ich sehe keinerlei vorteile insbesondere für die entwickler darauf zu setzen. legt ms diesen wirklich so viele steine mit dx12 etc. in den weg? das gefühl hab ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Der Preis ist der Knackpunkt. Das hast Du richtig erkannt. Und so ist die Steammachine obsolet. Wäre der Preis konkurrenzfähig sähe es eventuell anders aus.


----------



## Bonkic (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das hast Du richtig erkannt.



oh danke. zu freundlich.


----------



## Batze (20. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was steamos angeht: ich sehe keinerlei vorteile insbesondere für die entwickler darauf zu setzen. legt ms diesen wirklich so viele steine mit dx12 etc. in den weg? das gefühl hab ich irgendwie nicht.



MS und dx hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht die Spiele auf rein Linux zu portieren und darauf auch noch zu optimieren. Ist alles eine Geld Frage. Mit Linux und Spiele lässt sich eben keine Kohle verdienen.
Das es auch anders unter einem Unix System geht zeigt ja Apple. Viele Spiele auch viele Top AAA Spiele laufen problemlos unter Apple. Allein bei Blizzard funktioniert jedes Spiel von Anfang an auch unter Apple.
Das würde unter Linux auch gehen, wenn die Linux Programmier Nerds mal wirtschaflicher denken würden und ihr Scheuklappen Dasein mal verlassen würden. Aber daran scheint dort niemand interesse zu haben. Deshalb ist Linux auf rein Desktop auch so Stiefmütterlich und spielt dort in allen Bereichen so gut wie keine Rolle.
Und wo man in der heutigen Welt kein Geld mit verdienen kann, das lässt man eben liegen. Der Zug ist da schon längst abgelaufen.


----------



## Loosa (20. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das es auch anders unter einem Unix System geht zeigt ja Apple. Viele Spiele auch viele Top AAA Spiele laufen problemlos unter Apple. Allein bei Blizzard funktioniert jedes Spiel von Anfang an auch unter Apple.
> Das würde unter Linux auch gehen, wenn die Linux Programmier Nerds mal wirtschaflicher denken würden und ihr Scheuklappen Dasein mal verlassen würden.



Interessant, danke für die Info. 

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, und wollte fast empört lospoltern, weil ich dachte, dass alles was für OS X erscheint doch auch SteamOS kompatibel sein müsste. Basiert ja beides auf Unix und beiden fehlt DirectX. Und unter MacOS vermisse ich eigentlich nur Batman und Mass Effect in meiner Spieleliste. Und einige ältere Sachen wie Evil Genius.

Aber wenn portierungsmäßig doch so ein Unterschied besteht wundert es mich nicht, dass Linux schlechter dasteht als MaxOS.


Blizzard hat bei mir sowieso einen Stein im Brett, weil die schon seit Urzeiten den Mac unterstützen. Das war eine der ganz wenigen Firmen die auch schon vor MacOS und Intel CPU für mich armen Gamer Futter lieferten. Und das sogar mit Hybrid-Releases für beide Systeme, wo bei anderen die Mac-Version separat und teurer war.


----------



## MichaelG (20. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh danke. zu freundlich.



Dir kann man es auch nie Recht machen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dir kann man es auch nie Recht machen.


Nö. Beim besten Willen nicht.


----------



## Batze (20. November 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Interessant, danke für die Info.
> 
> Ich hatte mich schon gewundert, und wollte fast empört lospoltern, weil ich dachte, dass alles was für OS X erscheint doch auch SteamOS kompatibel sein müsste. Basiert ja beides auf Unix und beiden fehlt DirectX. Und unter MacOS vermisse ich eigentlich nur Batman und Mass Effect in meiner Spieleliste. Und einige ältere Sachen wie Evil Genius.
> 
> ...



Batman Arkham City und Batman Asylum gibt es aber auch für OSX.
Nur bei Mass Effect muss ich passen. Obwohl da gibt es eine Fan Portierung, soll aber nicht so pralle sein wegen der Performance.


Und wegen der Unix Sache, also da gibt es schon noch Unterschiede. Unix ist auch nicht gleich Linux. Beim Kernel und beim Grund Konzept sind da zwar viel Ähnlichkeiten, aber das war es auch schon. Allein der OSX Kernel(Nennt sich Darwin) ist eine komplette Selbstentwicklung, basierend auf dem Original Unix BSD Kernel. Dieser OSX Kernel ist sogar frei erhältlich. Das was dann kommt, nämlich das was der User als OSX sieht, die Aqua Oberfläche mit allem was dahintersteckt, inclusive allen Zusätzen wie auch OpenGL, Sound, Java usw. das ist dann aber vollkommen anders gemacht als wie bei Linux.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2015)

Wollte auch sagen, Mac OS X (FreeBSD), Linux (Minix) oder Android (Linux) basieren zwar alle irgendwo auf Unix Abkömmlingen (siehe Klammer) aber alle sind halt komplett eigenständig und dadurch völlig inkompatibel. 

Dazu kommt noch, dass Apple kein Open GL (Vulkan) (mehr) unterstützt sondern Metal, Open GL unterstützen nur Windows, Android oder Linux. Aber, DX wird von der XBox und Windows unterstützt. Deswegen hat Open GL (Vulkan) einen schweren Stand, es gibt nur zwei Desktop Systeme die es unterstützen aber eines davon ist für Spielehersteller unerheblich was bei DX schon anders aussieht, da es dafür zwei relevante Systeme gibt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> MS und dx hat damit gar nichts zu tun.



natürlich hat das was damit zu tun.
wenn die studios mit dem was ms vorgibt, hochgradig unzufrieden wären, würde das selbstredend einen anreiz darstellen zumindest auch für lnux/steamos zu entwickeln.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> natürlich hat das was damit zu tun.
> wenn die studios mit dem was ms vorgibt, hochgradig unzufrieden wären, würde das selbstredend einen anreiz darstellen zumindest auch für lnux/steamos zu entwickeln.



Nö, dann könnte man auf OpenGL oder anderes umsteigen, auf Linux müsste aber dennoch anders portiert werden.
Aber die sind eben nicht unzufrieden, allein weil DX mehr ist als nur eine Grafik API.
Und Linux, wenn man mit Linux Geld verdienen könnte, in diesem Bereich, was meinst du wie schnell die Studios sich in Linux verlieben würden.
Tuen sie aber eben nicht, weil im gesamtem Desktop Bereich kannst du mit Linux keinen €uro machen und das schon von Geburt an.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Aber die sind eben nicht unzufrieden, allein weil DX mehr ist als nur eine Grafik API.



ja eben. genau das sag ich doch. 



> Und Linux, wenn man mit Linux Geld verdienen könnte, in diesem Bereich,  was meinst du wie schnell die Studios sich in Linux verlieben würden.



zu erwähnen, dass dieses henne-ei-problem besteht, ist relativ überflüssig.
ist bei jeder "neuen" plattform so.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2015)

Stimmt, nur ist Linux eben nicht Neu sondern hat 20 Jahre Zeit gehabt sich einen Platz im Desktop Bereich zu sichern. Und was ist, verschlafen haben sie es, weil wie schon gesagt Linux nur von Nerds angeführt wird und nicht von Leuten die auch was von Wirtschaft verstehen.
Und wäre Linux nicht umsonst, so würde es auch im Server Betrieb, vor allem im Web Server Bereich keine entscheidende Rolle spielen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur ist Linux eben nicht Neu



deshalb ja auch die "". 



> und nicht von Leuten die auch was von Wirtschaft verstehen.



na ja, google versteht schon was von wirtschaft, würde ich meinen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, google versteht schon was von wirtschaft, würde ich meinen.


Deshalb hat Android ja auch keine Ähnlichkeit mit den normalen Linuxdistributionen.


----------



## Bonkic (21. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deshalb hat Android ja auch keine Ähnlichkeit mit den normalen Linuxdistributionen.


...was nichts daran ändert, dass es auf einem linux-kernel basiert. [emoji6]


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ...was nichts daran ändert, dass es auf einem linux-kernel basiert. [emoji6]



Habe ich ja oben auch geschrieben. 

Siehe mein Beitrag weiter hinten zu Ubuntu. Ich würde mich über eine Betriebssystem-Alternative auf dem Desktop durchaus freuen, sie darf auch gerne auf Linux oder einem anderen Unix System basieren, aber sie muss halt so ähnlich sein wie OS X oder Android bei den Mobilsystemen, also so, dass man nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts davon merkt, dass da irgendwo ganz unten im Kern sowas werkelt. So muss z.B. die GUI fester Bestandteil des Systems sein und kein Aufsatz wie KDE, Gnome und Co. Sodass auch alle externen Anwendungsprogramme diesen Look nutzen können. Dinge wie x.org zur Displayausgabe gehören komplett durch etwas eigenständiges und fest integriertes ersetzt. Alle Einstellungen müssen in einer "Systemsteuerung" über die GUI möglich sein. Eine Shell kann es ja meinetwegen für Experten und Programmierer geben aber sie muss halt völlig optional sein und der normale Nutzer bekommt davon nichts mit, weil er eben die gleichen Dinge auch bequem über die grafische Oberfläche alle machen kann.

Ich hatte halt noch kein Linux wo ich nicht doch mal irgendwann in die Shell musste. 
Ganz schlimm treibt es Ubuntu mit den Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, bei Windows muss man etwa bei einer Programminstallation ja nur wegklicken, was noch erträglich ist, bei Ubuntu muss man für jeden Fitzel erst einmal sein Passwort eingeben. Ich habe selten etwas nervigeres erlebt. 

Repositories sind nett aber sinnlos, solange sie aussehen wie eine  tabellarische Textwüste und nur Open Source enthalten, stattdessen muss da ein  richtiges Shopsystem rein mit schöner grafischer Aufmachung aller  Programme, Erklärungen, Screenshots und Nutzerwertungen. Aber natürlich  müssen sich auch Programme aus dem Web einfachst per Mausklick  installieren lassen, der Shop, das Repository muss optional sein. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum niemand so etwas mal in Angriff nimmt!?


----------



## doomkeeper (21. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...
> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum niemand so etwas mal in Angriff nimmt!?



Weil egal was jemand in Angriff nehmen möchte sofort von den Pessimisten schlechtgeredet wird, da es am Tag X keine Revolution ist 
Allein schon all die ganze Kritik die sich gegenüber SteamOS versammelt hat sollte mal so manch einem PC Anhänger zu Denken geben.

Die Kritiker sind doch selbst immer diejenigen die komplett unrealistische Erwartungen an neuen Entwicklungen haben und sofort alles schlechtgeredet.
Mit solchen Pessimisten im Rücken ist es nicht gerade einfach etwas "anderes" auf den Markt zu werfen. Jeder der SteamOS aktuell eine Totgeburt prophezeit und die ersten Schritte sofort
aufs schärfste "kritisiert" ist genau die Art von Person die jegliche positive Entwicklung so schwierig macht.

Es sind die möchtegern Kritiker die selbst dafür verantwortlich sind durch ihre unrealistische Erwartungshaltung jegliche Art von alternativen Möglichkeiten
sofort schlechtgeredet wird und Unternehmen sich in die Hose machen etwas neues zu wagen. 

Im Falle von SteamOS sind es wieder die Kritiker die stets extreme Erwartungen an dieses OS haben/hatten und nicht etwa die Befürworter.

Außerdem haben bis heute wohl einige nicht verstanden dass wir eigentlich alle am gleichem Strang ziehen da es um den PC geht und um noch mehr Möglichkeiten (in Zukunft)
bei den Games zu haben. 

Ich als SteamOS Befürworter verstehe sogar die Unternehmen wenn SteamOS/Steam Machines (erstmal) nicht anbieten wollen weil der Mehrwert zu Release einfach zu wenig ist und nicht jedes Unternehmen solch ein Risiko eingehen möchte.
Das ist keine Einsicht weil das Projekt SteamOS fehlgeschlagen ist, sondern dass es einfach seine Zeit braucht und vor allem erstmal *Vulkan.

*Macht euch Gedanken über eure eigene Erwartungshaltung zu solchen Themen statt etwas zu kritisieren was in Kinderschuhen steckt. Es wird auf eine neue Idee eingeschlagen weil es nicht zu Release mindestens das liefert was bei Windows über Jahre
gedauert hat... Jede der 1+1 rechnen kann wird erkennen wie absolut unfair diese Art der Kritik ist.

Ich weiß in deinem Beitrag ging es nicht primär um SteamOS aber wenn ich ähnliche Sätze lese / höre wie ich das von zitiert habe, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft ob Hobby-Kritiker sich jemals Gedanken zu dem machen
was sie so gerne mal kritisieren.

Wenn man aufsteigende Projekte im Internet sofort gerne mal schlechtredet ist man selber schuld und nicht die Unternehmen weil sie sich Mühe geben etwas aufbauen zu wollen.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Habe ich ja oben auch geschrieben.
> 
> Siehe mein Beitrag weiter hinten zu Ubuntu. Ich würde mich über eine Betriebssystem-Alternative auf dem Desktop durchaus freuen, sie darf auch gerne auf Linux oder einem anderen Unix System basieren, aber sie muss halt so ähnlich sein wie OS X oder Android bei den Mobilsystemen, also so, dass man nichts, aber auch wirklich gar nichts davon merkt, dass da irgendwo ganz unten im Kern sowas werkelt. So muss z.B. die GUI fester Bestandteil des Systems sein und kein Aufsatz wie KDE, Gnome und Co. Sodass auch alle externen Anwendungsprogramme diesen Look nutzen können. Dinge wie x.org zur Displayausgabe gehören komplett durch etwas eigenständiges und fest integriertes ersetzt. Alle Einstellungen müssen in einer "Systemsteuerung" über die GUI möglich sein. Eine Shell kann es ja meinetwegen für Experten und Programmierer geben aber sie muss halt völlig optional sein und der normale Nutzer bekommt davon nichts mit, weil er eben die gleichen Dinge auch bequem über die grafische Oberfläche alle machen kann.
> 
> ...



Das was du meinst gibt es doch schon längst(wenn wir mal bei der Unix/Linux Basis bleiben), und nennt sich Apple OS X.
Du hast da in allen Punkten Recht, Apple ist so gut, weil es all das hat und macht genau das was du dir wünscht, und nicht nur du. Linux ist ein Graus, weil es eben genau das Gegenteil macht. Beide haben aber als Unterbau die fast gleiche Basis.
Der eine zeigt aber wie es richtig geht, der andere denkt einfach nicht Desktop User freundlich genug, sondern viel zu Fach spezifisch, eben Nerds.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Weil egal was jemand in Angriff nehmen möchte sofort von den Pessimisten schlechtgeredet wird, da es am Tag X keine Revolution ist
> Allein schon all die ganze Kritik die sich gegenüber SteamOS versammelt hat sollte mal so manch einem PC Anhänger zu Denken geben.
> 
> Die Kritiker sind doch selbst immer diejenigen die komplett unrealistische Erwartungen an neuen Entwicklungen haben und sofort alles schlechtgeredet.
> ...



Lies dir mal den Beitrag von Spiritogre genauer durch, dann kommst auch du vielleicht darauf warum Steam OS leider einfach scheitern muss. Nämlich weil es nichts anders macht als all die anderen Distributionen auch. Und wohin das führt sieht man ja seit 20 Jahren, Spiritoge hat das schon ganz gut erkannt und formuliert.
Nur weil da jetzt Steam draufsteht und man es mit einem Pad etwas anders bedienen kann ist es nämlich keinen Deut besser, im Gegenteil. Dank der Bindung an Steam ist es sogar noch schlimmer als alles was davor war.
Valve/Steam nutzt hier seine Monopol Stellung Gnadenlos aus um ein total Freies Programm voll in ihr geschlossenes DRM und mit Spyware verseuchtes System zu binden.
Nutze ich kein Steam, ist auch SteamOS vollkommen Nutzlos und für den Popo. In der gesamten Linux Welt ist so etwas einmalig und war bisher eigentlich aufgrund der Freiheit von Linux vollkommen Undenkbar.
Dank Steam wird auch Linux jetzt nicht mehr so frei wie bisher.
Komisch das sich da keiner Aufregt. Bei MS ist sowas ja immer sooooo Böse, aber Steam darf sowas ja. Was für eine Scheinheilige Welt.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2015)

@doomkeeper

Nein, die Kritiker sehen eben, dass da mal wieder nur einer eine neue 08/15 Linuxdistribution raushaut bzw. sogar nur mal wieder auf einer anderen aufbaut anstelle ein komplettes, vernünftiges OS auf Linuxbasis zu machen. D.h. dieses System hat alle die Nachteile, die Linux für den Massenmarkt untauglich machen und ändert gar nichts, es ist nur die 10.000 Distribution die sich in NICHTS von den anderen unterscheidet. 

Ein wirklich neues System würde auch nur dann kritisiert, wenn es schlecht vom Hersteller unterstützt wird. Aber wenn es die ganzen Mängel nicht hätte und sich an OS X und Windows orientiert und hier deren kleine Nickligkeiten sogar verbessert, dann könnte das richtig populär werden im Laufe der Zeit. Aber natürlich kostet das Zeit und Unsummen an Geld, deswegen traut sich das ja leider keiner.


----------



## Batze (21. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber natürlich kostet das Zeit und Unsummen an Geld, deswegen traut sich das ja leider keiner.



Und das allerwichtigste, es muss ein Umdenken an der Linux Basis stattfinden. Wenn da alles so läuft wie bisher kannst du zig Milliarden rein pumpen und es wird nichts besseres bei rauskommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und das allerwichtigste, es muss ein Umdenken an der Linux Basis stattfinden. Wenn da alles so läuft wie bisher kannst du zig Milliarden rein pumpen und es wird nichts besseres bei rauskommen.



Natürlich, das ist Grundvoraussetzung. Das System darf nicht von Programmierern und sonstigen ITlern designt werden, sondern von Leuten, die damit am besten gar nichts am Hut haben, aber Anwender verstehen. Die Programmierer müssen das nur umsetzen aber dürfen da in keinem Fall reinreden.

Dass ist ja das Problem von Gimp, Open Office und allen Linux Distributionen. Die sind von ITler für ITler. Die Software muss aber von Anwendern für Anwender sein. Programmierer sind nur die Arbeiter, die das umsetzen.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> @doomkeeper
> 
> Nein, die Kritiker sehen eben, dass da mal wieder nur einer eine neue 08/15 Linuxdistribution raushaut bzw. sogar nur mal wieder auf einer anderen aufbaut anstelle ein komplettes, vernünftiges OS auf Linuxbasis zu machen. D.h. dieses System hat alle die Nachteile, die Linux für den Massenmarkt untauglich machen und ändert gar nichts, es ist nur die 10.000 Distribution die sich in NICHTS von den anderen unterscheidet.



Die Kritiker lesen "Valve" und sind automatisch dagegen weil sie nicht verstehen können dass es nix anderes wie ein angepasstes Linux ist, welches Valve benötigt um Steam Machines auf den Markt bringen zu können.
Den Großteil aller Leute interessiert es nicht welche Distribution etc. eingesetzt wird. Dich vll ja. Mich persönlich überhaupt nicht weil weder du noch ich einschätzen können wie und ob die Entwicklung voranschreitet.

Wichtig ist nur der Preis (kostenlos), wie viele Spiele dafür entwickelt/portiert werden und ob die Spiele eine ähnliche Performance erreichen können. Der Rest ist absolut egal weil es eine Gaming Platform werden soll und kein Produkt
welches Windows in jedem Bereich ausstechen muss. 


> Ein wirklich neues System würde auch nur dann kritisiert, wenn es schlecht vom Hersteller unterstützt wird. Aber wenn es die ganzen Mängel nicht hätte und sich an OS X und Windows orientiert und hier deren kleine Nickligkeiten sogar verbessert, dann könnte das richtig populär werden im Laufe der Zeit. Aber natürlich kostet das Zeit und Unsummen an Geld, deswegen traut sich das ja leider keiner.



Und SteamOS wird schlecht unterstützt etc? 

Wieso urteilen Leute wie du so schnell über ein Produkt ohne erstmal paar Monate abzuwarten wie es sich entwickelt?
Du sprichst ja schon fast so als wäre das SteamOS Projekt eingestellt worden weil es Windows zum Release nicht gefährlich ist.

Eine Programmierung braucht seine Zeit und deswegen sollte man nicht über ein Produkt urteilen wenn sehr große Namen dieser Branche dahinter stehen.

Wie gesagt. Windows ist über Jahre hinweg nur so gut geworden weil es aktiv supportet wurde bzw. weil DirectX sich durchgesetzt hat.
Das ist nix was mit Linux/SteamOS oder Vulkan nicht auch erreichbar wäre. Egal welche Distribution eingesetzt wird und wie sie sich nennen möchte.

Wichtig ist in diesem Fall welche Spiele es dafür gibt und wie gut sie darauf laufen können. Wenn SteamOS in 2 Jahren durch Vulkan eine ähnliche Performance bei allen AAA Titeln bieten kann, dann kann es meinetwegen noch so eine dumme "weitere"
Linuxdistribution sein. Fakt wäre dann aber dass diese kostenlose Alternative die gleichen Ergebnisse liefern würde und nur das ist relevant.

Über anderen unwichtigen Kram können dann einige Leute meinetwegen diskutieren, hat dann aber nix mit dem zu tun was SteamOS sein möchte.
Lediglich ein OS welches fürs Wohnzimmer angepasst wird und irgendwann durch Vulkan mit einem DirectX12 konkurrieren kann.

Mehr ist SteamOS nicht und mehr wollte SteamOS nicht sein - völlig egal was man hier alles bemängeln kann.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. November 2015)

Steam OS ist nun einmal ein Debian mit Steam drauf. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Es wird kritisiert, dass Valve einfach nur ein Linux macht. Die Steam Machines mit Windows anbieten, so wie es die meisten Hardwarehersteller jetzt machen, wäre einfach sinnvoller für die Kunden gewesen, weil sie dann alle ihre Games darauf spielen können.

Was Valve hätte tun müssen wäre eine eigene feste Hardware bauen, nicht 1000 Konfigurationen von x Herstellern, dafür ein angepasstes System ohne Debian Unterbau, das einfach nur eine Art Mediencenter ist und wo das System auf die Hardware angepasst ist. Also eine richtige Konsole. Und genau das haben sie nicht getan und genau deshalb scheitern sie mit dem Steam Machine Konzept.

Die Konsole hätte zwischen 200 und 300 Euro kosten müssen und alle Steam OS Spiele hätten dafür vorkonfiguriert angepasst werden müssen (an die Hardwareleistung) sowie an den entsprechenden Controller.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. November 2015)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Steam OS ist nun einmal ein Debian mit Steam drauf. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Und genau das wollte es auch sein.


> Es wird kritisiert, dass Valve einfach nur ein Linux macht. Die Steam Machines mit Windows anbieten, so wie es die meisten Hardwarehersteller jetzt machen, wäre einfach sinnvoller für die Kunden gewesen, weil sie dann alle ihre Games darauf spielen können.


Valve geht es nicht darum jetzt sofort eine Platform unter die Leute zu schmeißen die nix anderes macht wie davor auch. Sie sehen Linux auf längere Sicht als die Zukunft des Gamings an und deswegen
haben sie SteamOS entwickelt um Big Picture Modus auf den TV zu bringen (Um den Umgang mit PC Gaming komfortabler zu gestalten)

Diese Kritiker, von denen du sprichst, verstehen bis heute nicht welchen Sinn und Zweck SteamOS hat - du scheinst auch nicht akzeptieren zu wollen dass SteamOS nicht mehr sein möchte als was es ist.

Außerdem ist Linux kostenlos und deswegen können sie SteamOS auch so leicht mitliefern. Bei Windows ist automatisch Geld und Lizenz im Spiel die man mit SteamOS nicht hat. Gabe hat doch vor langer Zeit selber gesagt dass man auf die Steam Machines
ruhig Windows installieren kann wenn man möchte. Nur mitgeliefert wird sie aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht.



> Was Valve hätte tun müssen wäre eine eigene feste Hardware bauen, nicht 1000 Konfigurationen von x Herstellern, dafür ein angepasstes System ohne Debian Unterbau, das einfach nur eine Art Mediencenter ist und wo das System auf die Hardware angepasst ist. Also eine richtige Konsole. Und genau das haben sie nicht getan und genau deshalb scheitern sie mit dem Steam Machine Konzept.



Ob und wie Steam Machines scheitern werden kannst weder du noch ich beurteilen. Auch hier das gleiche Spielchen. Steam Machines sollten genau das werden was sie heute sind = kleine kompakte PCs in einem kleinem Case.
Das was du hier "kritisiert" ist nicht das was Valve tun wollte weil es eine Konsole geworden wäre und kein PC.

Selbst wenn Steam Machines auf längere Zeit keinen Erfolg bringen würde, so hat er den PC Markt für manch einen Konsumenten attraktiver gemacht.
Steam Machines ist unser PC Bereich der Co-existiert. Es ist keine Konkurrenz die den PC attackiert sondern nur um weitere PC User erweitern kann. Jeder der bis heute einen PC + Steam nutzt, besitzt schon quasi eine Steam Machine und diese neuen kleinen PCs
sind lediglich Versuche weitere Non-PC Gamer vom PC zu überzeugen ggf. das Image eines "Großrechners" zu zerstören.


----------



## Batze (22. November 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diese Kritiker, von denen du sprichst, verstehen bis heute nicht welchen Sinn und Zweck SteamOS hat



Die Kritiker verstehen das ganz genau was Valve/Steam da machen will und vorhat. 
Den einzigen Zweck den SteamOS erfüllt ist noch mehr Leute an Steam zu binden, denn außerhalb der Steam Plattform kann ich, wie schon gesagt, mit SteamOS gar nichts anfangen.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2015)

@doomkeeper

Wir drehen uns da im Kreis. 

Was Stem OS sein will ist irrelevant, denn es ist nur das was es ist, weil Valve sehr feige ist. 

Und Linux wird NIE die Zukunft des Gamings oder auch nur PC Gamings, schlicht weil es von den meisten Menschen als untauglicher Frickelkram für IT Nerds erachtet wird. Aber das habe ich alles schon hier sehr ausführlich erklärt wieso, weshalb, warum und was getan werden müsste um das zu ändern aber auch warum das keiner tut (kostet Geld ... )

Und die Steam Machines sind schon gescheitert, ein Großteil der Anbieter ist wieder abgesprungen und verzichtet auf das Steam Label und macht dafür lieber Windows drauf. 
Auch dein Wunschdenken nicht PC Gamer, also Konsolengamer, zum PC Gaming zu holen ist bestenfalls naiv. Mit welchen Spielen soll das geschehen? Es gibt weder Fifa noch GTA noch Call of Duty. Es gibt überhaupt nichts aus dem Bereich. Außerdem ist der Preis der Geräte viel zu teuer. Diese Wohnzimmer Kästen sind absolute Nerd-Hardware. Ein paar PC Gamer Enthusiasten werden sich vielleicht eine holen. 90 Prozent von denen kloppen als erstes Windows drauf, ein paar Extremfreaks lassen vielleicht Steam OS aber machen zusätzlich noch Kodi drüber, spätestens wenn sie merken, dass sie da 1000 Euro für Hardware ausgegeben haben um kleine Indiegames drauf zu zocken, wo schon die Ouya für 100 Euro gescheitert ist.


----------

